# Please need advise - new rescued dog.



## kayrina (Apr 12, 2011)

Just looking for some advise here.
I rescued a sweet 5 months old little girl about a month ago (miniature poodle / Terrier). She is the only dog at the house.
She had kennel cough and I took her to the vet, got her on medicine and she is all better now.
She gets really anxious whenever I have to leave for work. I made her a special gated area, but she does not like to stay there all. She barks and cries a lot.
Then she ends up escaping by jumping or climbing the pet fence.
I installed security cameras so I can watch her all day during my work hours.
I have her on reconcile (medicine for dog anxiety) and she has a good behavior collar (also to help her anxiety).
She has been on the medicine for about 2 weeks now and she still acts like somebody is killing her when I'm leaving for work.
I do not do any rituals or drama when I leave, as I was told by the vet, but it doesnt seems to help.
I bought her one of those kongs and the treats or food does not seem to motivate her to stop. 
She does not eat the whole time that she stays there, and when I get home she is exhausted.
It's breaking my heart, I feel like an awful mom, but i have no idea what else to do.
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.:flypig:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Search the training forum for "Separation anxiety". There's a lot of good advice.
Most of it deals with gradually increasing the amount of time you are gone, so they learn that when you leave, you do come back.

Stack 2 toddler gates on top of each other to prevent jumping out. Leave a radio or tv playing for noise for her. Buy a DAP diffuser. Make sure you are walking her briskly for about 40 min in the am and pm. A tired dog will generally be less anxious. Make sure you do some training with her each day, as being mentally tired is important as well.


----------



## kayrina (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## emmieboo18 (Apr 11, 2011)

My yorkie used to do this, so i know what your going through. Theres a couple of things you can do that can help. Ong big thing is taking her on a long walk before you go to work if your able to. Get her very tired before you leave. Also if she is not kennel trained, then do so. She may not like the kennel at first but soon enough her kennel will become her safe place or her den, so to speak. So, after her walks in the morning, put her in the kennel with her favorite toy. Also to make her feel even better put a blanket or something with your scent in her kennel. Hope this helps!


----------

